# Veneer Processing Video



## BurlsorBust (Nov 3, 2013)

I was sent this video link from a friend, but thought you all would enjoy. I personally don't use or like veneers, but the process of creating a veneer from a burled log always puzzled and interested me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 4, 2013)

That was interesting. I wonder what kind of cutters they use. A saw blade or knife? Lots of moisture to keep it from splitting I suppose?

Graybeard


----------



## Theburlbroker (Nov 4, 2013)

That was pretty awesome! Always kind of wondered myself. Thanks for the info!


----------



## BarbS (Nov 4, 2013)

That was good to watch. Thanks! Some machine....


----------



## BurlsorBust (Nov 4, 2013)

Graybeard said:


> That was interesting. I wonder what kind of cutters they use. A saw blade or knife? Lots of moisture to keep it from splitting I suppose?
> 
> Graybeard



I really have no idea, I have heard a long knife type blade is typically used to cut high quality veneers. I would agree the steam probably helps with reducing splitting and allows the wood to flex a little and get cleaner cuts. Again, only speculation. I find it so fascinating how few people really know about this process, yet veneers are used in damn near everything nowadays... Oh well, a mystery I will not tackle today.


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 5, 2013)

What kind of wood were they turning? It looked like that log was half burned up. There's a video on you tube showing a Chinese veneer cutter operating that makes the one above look primitive. I'll look for it. Gary


----------



## justturnin (Nov 7, 2013)

I was not very impressed at first while they were turning that little branch......... that is until that man walked right up to it. Thats a big piece. It was falling like sliced ham in the back. Guess they better work fast to get it laid out before it dries back out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 7, 2013)

I bet some of the turners here watch this and think "WOW I could really make some chips with THAT!!!!!!!!!"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Nov 10, 2013)

Most logs are put into large vats of boiling water to soften the wood so it makes it easier to slice.
After boiling it was mounted to a rotary slicer with one large knife. The knives are extremely expensive and that is why they x-ray all veneer logs before they put them up to be cut.
This veneer mill is still on the small side, the big ones are really awesome.


----------



## BurlsorBust (Nov 10, 2013)

West River WoodWorks said:


> Most logs are put into large vats of boiling water to soften the wood so it makes it easier to slice.
> After boiling it was mounted to a rotary slicer with one large knife. The knives are extremely expensive and that is why they x-ray all veneer logs before they put them up to be cut.
> This veneer mill is still on the small side, the big ones are really awesome.



Good information, now you're really got me curious to see some of the bigger rigs! So they boil it first huh, makes sense, but again, I would have never guessed that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 11, 2013)

Here's the one I was thinking of. Cool machine. Gary


----------



## gvwp (Nov 16, 2013)

I got the chance to go through Indianapolis Veneer back when we got the Tineo logs. Its was absolutely fascinating. They use three different types of machines up there. The dryer was amazing. They can handle some gigantic logs up there as well. I wish I had taken pictures when I was there. I was amazed at how lax they were in the factory. They would invite you right up to the machine running these huge logs held on the machine by air suction alone. The concrete under your feet would shake every time the log came around and hit the knife. I didn't really feel comfortable being that close to all that force but nobody seemed to be too concerned about it.


----------

